# My training log - Long Road to 200lbs of BEEF!



## MuscleM4n (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey fellas!

My name is Steve and I am from London.

Currently 125lbs at around 8% bodyfat....rest of my stats are in my sig.

My Goal/Dream = To be a walking freak and have a long career in bodybuilding competition. Hope to do well on the British scene later in life.....but I will see.


My Heroes - Dorian Yates, Ronnie Coleman, Lee Priest and Markus Ruhl. 
I would have to say that Lee Priest is my favourite becuase he is the same height as me (5'4") so i wish to look like him (fingers crossed). Lee has a great drive and personality too.

I admire all hard working consistant bodybuilders.

My philosophy is to get as big as possible to the end   


Ok enough chatting, i am going on a rant    


I hope you enjoy reading my journal and following my progress   


Regards Steve


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 20, 2005)

I think i will only list my workouts for now, maybe at a later stage i will start to list my diet if i can be bothered 


This is how my current workout looks:

Monday: Chest, triceps and calves.
Tuesday: Back and traps.
Wednesday: Rest
Thursday: Shoulders and traps.
Friday: Quads, Hams and Calves.

I train intensly (Dorian Yates style) with 30secs rest between each set. I like to go heavy in relation to my weight.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 20, 2005)

I will start by posting my last workout (legs) on Friday 19th of August.


Squat:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 184lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 224lbs x 8.
Set 4 - 244lbs x 5.
Set 5 - 274lbs x 1 (NEW PB   )
Set 6 (drop-set) - 224lbs x 3.
Set 7 (drop-set) - 184lbs x 6.
Set 8 (drop-set) - 134lbs x 10.

Dumbell lunge:  _one rep = movement with each leg_
Set 1 - 25lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 45lbs x 6.

Barbell hacksquats:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 184lbs x 2.
Set 3 - 134lbs x 5.

Calve raises on smith machine:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 224lbs x 10.
Set 3 - 134lbs x 10.


Legs were killing that day but i felt great anyway! Now i have DOMS    they will pass


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2005)

Great job on the personal best.  How did you get 134lbs or 184lbs?  Are you working with Kilogram plates?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 21, 2005)

I work with lbs. I go to a golds gym but it is in London.

the bar is 44lbs.

So for 134lbs = bar + two 45lbs plates.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 22, 2005)

*Changed* workout schedule to:

Monday: Chest, triceps and hams/lower back.
Tuesday: Back, traps and calves.
Wednesday: Off.
Thursday: Shoulders and traps.
Friday: Qauds, hams and calves.
Saturday: Off.
Sunday: Gripwork.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 22, 2005)

Monday the 22nd of August


*Weigh in -  * 128lbs ( +3lbs from last week     )

_
Chest, triceps and lowerback/hamstrings:_


Flat bench press:
Set 1 - 114lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 134lbs x 6.
Set 3 - 154lbs x 2.
Set 4 - 134lbs x 6.

Flat dumbell press:
Set 1 - 45lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 55lbs x 6.

Incline dumbell flye:
Set 1 - 25lbs x 12.

Rope pushdowns:
Set 1 - 11lbs x 15.
Set 2 - 22lbs x 12.

Tricep extension:
Set 1 - 25lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 25lbs x 10.

Stiff-legged deadlifts:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 134lbs x 10.
Set 3 - 184lbs x 5.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 22, 2005)

I will not list diet everyday but here is my general diet i am following for off-season at the moment:

-4 peanut butter toast
-milk (all milk is in very large glass)
-fruit
- Multivit and mineral tablet

-tuna sandwich
-fruit
-1Lwater

- Train

-milk w/ 2 scoops whey
-2x chicken breast
-Spoon of UDOS.


- meat and a carb source.
-milk


-milk w/ 2 scoops whey
-sandwich
-Spoon of UDOS

-ast meal varies, maybe chicken, beef burger, or tuna, or a fuckload of yogurt


-and a large glass of milk on the way to bed





Their are no general eating times however i eat every 2-3 hours.

I try to steer away from supplements because i need to develop the mentality to eat as much as possible.
'Food is the most anabolic substance'.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 23, 2005)

Tuesday the 23rd of August

Was meant to have back, traps and calves today however i woke up too late and missed a few meals today becuase i needed to catch up on my sleep.

This was very bad of me and I will try not to do this again.  

Going to hammer the weights on Thursday to make up for this


----------



## buildingup (Aug 23, 2005)

muscle i think you need more rest! instead of looking at how many times a week i just train every other day so one body part a week and its perfect for me to gain muscle quickly!
Can you give a taster of the exercises, reps and sets you do?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 25, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> muscle i think you need more rest! instead of looking at how many times a week i just train every other day so one body part a week and its perfect for me to gain muscle quickly!
> Can you give a taster of the exercises, reps and sets you do?




I don't believe in overtraining - As long as you eat and rest lots, and look after yourself you will be fine. But of course training 7 times a week would just be stupid   



Isolation movements (seldom use them anyway) I tend to go 8-12 reps. Compound movements i tend to go 1-10 reps.

I like starting reasonably heavy grind out 10 reps then add weight and go down 6 reps till 2/3, then i do a couple of drop-sets to make it intense.
Intensity = growth

take my squat for example (sets 1, 2 and 8 were ass to ground rest were below parallel):

Set 1 - 134lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 184lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 224lbs x 8.
Set 4 - 244lbs x 5.
Set 5 - 274lbs x 1 (NEW PB  )
Set 6 (drop-set) - 224lbs x 3.
Set 7 (drop-set) - 184lbs x 6.
Set 8 (drop-set) - 134lbs x 10.




*My main exercises for each bodypart:*

Chest: Barbell bench, dumbell bench.

Triceps: rope pushdowns, tricep extensions.

Hamstrings/lowerback: Goodmornings, stiff-legged deadlifts.

Back: Deadlifts, barbell rows, dumbell rows.

Traps: Barbell shrugs, dumbell shrugs.

Shoulders: Military press, shoulder extensions (sitting and standing), rear lateral raise (lying and standing).

Quads: Squats, Dumbell lunges, barbell hack squats.

Calves: Calve raise on smith machine (only available exercise).


between each set i take only 30secs rest becuase i get bored easily and this definitley makes it more intense


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 25, 2005)

Thursday the 25 of August 2005

Shoulders and traps (my favourite day!!!!!   )


Military press (This is 4/5 of my bodyweight   ):
Set 1 - 94lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 94lbs x 6.
Set 3 - 94bs x 6. 
Set 4 - 94lbs x 3. 

Standing shoulder extension:
Set 1 - 15lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 20lbs x 8.

Seated shoulder extension:
Set 1 - 15lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 20lbs x 6.

Lying rear lateral dumbell raise:
Set 1 - 20lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 25lbs x 8.

Standing dumbell rear lateral raise:
Set 1 - 15lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 20lbs x 8.

Barbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 154lbs x 10.
Set 3 - 184lbs x 10.
Set 4 - 134lbs x 10.

Dumbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 55lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 65lbs x 10.
Set 3 - 75lbs x 8. (NEW PB   )
Set 4 - 60lbs x 8.

What a fun workout! Especially the shrugs!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 27, 2005)

Friday the 26th of September

Missed leg day today  


I have to get more organised with my life and will make sure I train on the appropriate day.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

man i have overtrained and it sucked, i was stupid enough to overtrain for 9 months but now im making consistant gains! also i noticed you do no bicep work is that deliberate cos i gave it up recently as it was fucking up my back gains as they hadnt fully recovered!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 27, 2005)

yes i don't like doing bicep training.

In my opinion bicep training is not important anyway - They are a small muscle group.
Besides they get hit ALL the time.

Just loading up a bar trains your arms. So why overcompensate and do extra bicep training with noneffective curls?
Sure first few months of training curls grow your arms but after that you are flogging a dead horse.

Approximately every 10lbs weight gain = 1 inch on arms

I have found this correlation to have some truth in it because in the last month i have gained 7lbs and gained +0.5inch on my arms.


Another reason i don't train biceps is because doing curls in the gym makes me feel like a bicep boy (people who come in the gym, think they are great, and only train biceps and chest).



Your biceps will grow fine from everything else you do, extra bicep training is 'in my opinion' a waste of energy.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

wow good gains, so if you dont do biceps then why do you do triceps surely they get used all the time and are fairly small?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 27, 2005)

Triceps is 2/3 of your arm , biceps are only 1/3 of your arm. 

The only bicep muscle i train to an extent is the brachialis which i hit through doing hammer curls - but with this exercise my main concern is to train my forearms.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

Congrats on the P.R.
I'll be reading your journal to see how you are doing and also to motivate me to train.
How is your diet?? how many calories a day...ect.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 27, 2005)

My general diet is listed above ... I would guess about 2000 to 3000 calories a day. Yes i know i need to eat more but i am currently gaining and keeping my bodyfat the same so all is good  . I think the increase in training is the result in my gains recently. This is good becuase i love training...even heavy deadlifting and heavy squatting is a lot of fun.

What does P.R mean? (personal record?) 

Forgot to mention my current measurements:

Arm = 12.5 inches.
Forearm = 11inches.
Wrist = 6.5inches.
Chest = 37inches.
Waist = 27inches.
Neck = 15inches.
Legs = (Not sure how to measure but i think they are 20")


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 28, 2005)

Sunday the 28th of August 2005

Grip day



Sandbag static holds:
Set 1 - 110lbs x 10 seconds.
Set 2 - 154lbs x 10 secs.
Set 3 - 176lbs x 10 secs.
Set 4 - 198lbs x 10 secs.

Plate curls:
Set 1 - 5.5lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 11bs x 8.
Set 3 - 16.5lbs x 6. 

Hammer curls:
Set 1 - 25lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 35lbs x 8.

Close grip pull-ups:
Set 1 - x12
Set 2 - x12
Set 3 - X12


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 29, 2005)

Monday the 29th of August 2005

Chest, triceps and lower back/hamstring.


Flat banch press:
Set 1 - 114lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 134lbs x 8. 
Set 3 - 154lbs x 3.
Set 4 - 134lbs x 3.

Flat dumbell press:
Set 1 - 40lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 50lbs x 6.

Incline dumbell flyes:
Set 1 - 20lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 25lbs x 8.

Rope pushdowns:
Set 1 - 11lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 22lbs x 10.
Set 3 - 33lbs x 6 (NEW PB   ).
Set 4 - 22lbs x 10.

Dumbell extension:
Set 1 - 25lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 25lbs x 8.

Stiff-legged deadlifts:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 154lbs x 6.

Goodmornings:
Set 1 - 64lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 94lbs x 10 (NEW PB   ).


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 30, 2005)

Tuesday the 30th of August 2005


Back, traps and calves



Deadlifts:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 184lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 224lbs x 3.
Set 4 - 244lbs x 1.
Set 5 - Attempt at 274lbs x half rep.
Set 6 - 244lbs x 2.

Barbell row:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 5.

Yates row:
Set 1 - 94lbs x 6. (First time doing this exercise)

Seated cable rows:
Set 1 - 11lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 22lbs x 12.
Set 3 - 33lbs x 12.
Set 4 - 44lbs x 12.
Set 5 - 66lbs x 8. (NEW PB   )

Barbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 134lbs x 10.

Dumbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 60lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 70lbs x 6.

Notes: Lower back was strained from the deadlifting so had to go easy on the barbell rows unfortunately.
I forgot to do calves   just got home and thought    'damn i forgot calves'


----------



## buildingup (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice work! make september a good month for gains!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 1, 2005)

Thursday the 1st of September 2005


Shoulders and traps



Military press:
Set 1 - 88lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 88lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 88lbs x 8.

Seated Military press:
Set 1 - 44lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 66lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 66lbs x 8.

Standing lateral raise:
Set 1 - 20lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 25lbs x 10. 

Seated lateral raise:
Set 1 - 20lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 20lbs x 8.

Rear lateral raise:
Set 1 - 15lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 15lbs x 8.

Barbell shrugs: 
Set 1 - 134lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 134lbs x 10.
Set 3 - 134lbs x 10.
Set 4 - 134lbs x 10.

Dumbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 55lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 77lbs x 6.
Set 3 - 55lbs x 8.


Note - The weight is _slightly_ different this workout because i went to another gym were the weights are in kg's.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2005)

what is the point of doing standing press then sitting and doing presses again?

same thing with shoulder extenstion??  I think you mean flexion.  Otherwise shoulder extensino would be going from the top down like a pullover.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok thanks P-funk so next shoulder and trap session I think I will stick with seated military press - they felt good! 



Sorry the exercise i meant is _lateral raise_ - Just looked it up on the net.


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Monday the 29th of August 2005
> 
> Chest, triceps and lower back/hamstring.
> 
> ...


Looks like your bench is up.....good job


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks foreman.

Friday the 2nd of September 2005


Legs


Squats:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 8 *ATG*
Set 2 - 184lbs x 8 *ATG*
Set 3 - 224lbs x 8 
Set 4 - 244lbs x 8
Set 5 - 224lbs x 8
Set 6 - 134lbs x 8 *ATG*

Barbell hack squats:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 8.

Dumbell lunges:
Set 1 - 45lbs x 6. (NEW PB   )

Smith calve raises:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 184lbs x 15.
Set 3 - 224lbs x 12.

Walk up and down stairs of bus on way home:
24 steps    



Notes - The ATG squats really finished me so I could only do 1 set on barbell hack squats and 1 set on dumbell lunges.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 2, 2005)

nice leg work


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks buildingup.

Saturday the 3rd of September 2005

Just wanted to list my diet of today to give you an idea of what i generally eat:

09:00 - Oats mixed with yoghurt, glass of water and one vitamin + minerals tablet.

10:00 - Two peanut butter sandwiches and glass of water.

12:00 - One chicken breast, one slice of bread, glass of water and one spoonful of UDOS oil.

14:30 - Pasta, some cooking chocolate and glass of milk.

17:00 - Pasta, one yoghurt pot and glass water.

19:45 - One steak and onion pie, two pots of yoghurt, half a mango and glass of water.

22:45 - Two chicken breasts, two slices of bread, a banana and a spoonful of UDOS oil.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 5, 2005)

Sunday the 4th of September 2005


Grip/biceps


Sandbag static holds:
Set 1 - 110lbs x 10 seconds.
Set 2 - 154lbs x 10 secs.
Set 3 - 198lbs x 10 secs.
Set 4 - 209lbs x 10 secs. (NEW PB   )

Close grip pull-ups:
Set 1 - x13.
Set 2 - x13.
Set 3 - x13.
(+3 reps in total NEW PB   )

Barbell curls:
Set 1 - 35lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 46lbs x 12.
Set 3 - 57lbs x 8.

Hammer curls:
Set 1 - 15lbs x 15.
Set 2 - 25lbs x 12.
Set 3 - 25lbs x 8.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 5, 2005)

Monday the 5th of September 2005


Chest, triceps and lower back/hamstring.


Flat bench press:
Set 1 - 114lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 134lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 134lb x 6.

Flat dumbell press:
Set 1 - 45lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 55lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 60lbs x 4. (NEW PB   )

Incline dumbell flyes:
Set 1 - 25lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 30lbs x 8. (NEW PB   )

Rope pushdowns:
Set 1 - 11lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 22lbs x 10.
Set 3 - 33lbs x 8.
Set 4 - 22lbs x 8.

Dumbell extension:
Set 1 - 25lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 30lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 35lbs x 8 (NEW PB   )

Stiff-legged deadlifts:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 154lbs x 8.

Goodmornings:
Set 1 - 64lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 94lbs x 8.



Notes - Triceps felt a lot stronger today and i smashed my previous records today even though i missed breakfast by accident.

My arms are now 13" which is the biggest they have been in my life   , not too bad for my size.  (0.5" gain in 2 weeks   )

Increasing my training frequancy to 5 days per week and letting go of my ego by using less weight and more reps has really helped me and progress is developing.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 5, 2005)

great job on getting the arms up there.  At 5'4" if you can eek out another 4" and get them to 17" they will look pretty damn big!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks P-Funk, yeah I am very happy about the arm increase.

Tuesday the 6th of September 2005


Weigh in - 130lbs (+2lbs)

Back, traps and calves.



Deadlifts:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 184lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 224lbs x 8.
Set 4 - 274lbs attempt 3/4 rep.
Set 5 - 244lbs x 2.

Barbell rows:
Set 1 - 94lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 114lbs x 8.

Dumbell rows:
Set 1 - 45lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 55lbs x 6.

Barbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 134lbs x 12.
Set 3 - 134lbs x 12.

Dumbel shrugs:
Set 1 - 55lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 65lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 80lbs x 6.
Set 4 - 80lbs x 8. (NEW PB   )
Set 5 - 45lbs x 12.

Seated calve raises:
Set 1 - 80lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 110lbs x 15.

Smith calve raises:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 184lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 224lbs x 12.


----------



## CricketFire (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey bro!

I just have a few thoughts:

1) You told me on MSN you have to deadlift the bar up for shrugs. Just a few thoughts. Mabey you could put 2 benches on either side, and rest the bar there, like a makeshift powerrack. Or mabey pick it up out of the hooks on a bench?

2) I also feel biceps can be developed without extra bicep work. Infact, there's an article on T-Nation about this right now!
http://t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=0BA391034801D19FA6F9496A4A715CF5.hydra?id=746517

3) You want strength aswell as size right? You might try some lower rep (3-5) sets aswell as the higher rep sets, to promote more strength gains.


That's all for now, but don't start slacking, because I'll be back


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

CricketFire said:
			
		

> Hey bro!
> 
> I just have a few thoughts:
> 
> ...




wow..agressive and informative first post!


----------



## CricketFire (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> wow..agressive and informative first post!


Lol, sounds fitting


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey thanks for that nice post Cricket! 

the shrugs idea sounds cool, cheers.

Somebody should mail that article to DANxM, maybe he will finally learn and stop being so ignorant...bah nevermind eh 

Not too fussed about strength but it is a bonus which i gladly accept.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 8, 2005)

Thursday the 8th of September 2005

Weigh in - 132lbs (+2lbs) 

Shoulders and traps


Military press:
Set 1 - 94lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 104lbs x 5 (NEW PB   ).
Set 3 - 94lbs x 5.

Standing lateral raise:
Set 1 - 20lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 25lbs x 12.
Set 3 - 25lbs x 12.

lying rear lateral raise:
Set 1 - 20lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 25lbs x 12.

Standing rear lateral raise:
Set 1 - 20lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 25lbs x 12.
Set 3 - 30lbs x 12. (NEW PB   ).

Barbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 184lbs x 6.
Set 3 - 134lbs x 12.

Dumbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 60lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 70lbs x 10.
Set 3 - 85lbs x 10. (NEW PB   )


Notes - felt wicked today in the gym! weirdest thing is that i got NO sleep yesterday and got THREE new PB's   .
I think it is due to my weight gain and increasing my training - I don't worry about overtraining anymore and this has helped a lot.

Started arginine for the first time today; 6g before training and 6g afterwards. Maybe i am under impression of a placebo but this amino acid works! Increased vascularity is already present.

I shouldn't be so optimistic becuase then i will be dissapointed when things go wrong.....


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 9, 2005)

Friday the 9th of September 2005


Legs

Squats:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 8. *ATG*
Set 2 - 184lbs x 8. (lower back problems started after this set)
Set 3 - 224lbs x 8.
Set 4 - 254lbs x 8. (this was hard!!!)
Set 5 - 224lbs x 8.
Set 6 - 134lbs x 8. *ATG*

Dumbel Lunges:
Set 1 - 45lbs x 5.

Seated calve raises:
Set 1 - 45lbs x 15.

Pathetic workout today, wanted to carry on but my lower back gave up on me and i think i have injured it.
Guessed cause of injury: maxing out on military press yesterday and my lower back was already a bit stiff. 

I need to be more careful and drop the weight next week becuase i am in agony now.


----------



## CricketFire (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice shoulder day!

THat sucks about the back injury. I hurt my back a while ago (pulled a muscle), and couldn't even sit down (I had to just drop down, couldn't control). If it's really sore, rest up for a few weeks. Whatever you do, DON'T, I repeat DON'T lift on it if it's still sore. No good can come from it  

Good luck, hope your back feels better!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 11, 2005)

thanks cricket.


Sunday the 11th of September 2005


Update on lower back: 
Pain is still present but i can deal with it now, I know now which positions to avoid that put me in pain haha.
Lower back has gone red and looks little bruised but hardly noticeable.

I dont some barbell curls today and only affected my back when i put the barbell down on the floor. 

I think I will stop my usual training intensity and stick with lifting at home for this week (barbell curls, pull-ups, light squats etc).

Next week i will review how my lower back feels.


Biceps

Barbell curls:
Set 1 - 57lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 68lbs x 6.  


Just realised that my barbell curl is half my bodyweight


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 12, 2005)

Monday the 12th of September 2005

Shoulders, biceps and traps

Military press:
Set 1 - 57lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 68lbs x 10.
Set 3 - 79lbs x 8.

Standing lateral raise:
Set 1 - 20lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 20lbs x 12.

Rear lateral raise:
Set 1 - 20lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 20lbs x 12.

Barbell curls:
Set 1 - 57 x 15.
Set 2 - 57lbs x 12.
Set 3 - 68lbs x 8.

Hammer curls:
Set 1 - 20lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 20lbs x 8.

Dumbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 20lbs x 20.

Barbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 57lbs x 20.


Nice easy and fun workout today. Wanted to take it easy becuase of my lower back so i trained at home keeping the weights light in case of fucking up my back again.
Seems to be getting better already and military pressing felt fine.
Just slight pain when putting weights down after a set.


----------



## CricketFire (Sep 12, 2005)

Good stuff bro!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 15, 2005)

thanks crick

Wednesday the 14th of September 2005

Chest, back and traps.


Flat bench press:
Set 1 - 114lbs.x 8.
Set 2 - 134lbs x 8.

Incline smith press:
Set 1 - 114lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 114lbs x 8.

Deadlift:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 184lbs x 6.
Set 3 - 224lbs x 8.

Barbell rows:
Set 1 - 94lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 94lbs x 8.

Wide pull-ups:
Set 1 - x6.

Dumbell rows:
Set 1 - 35lbs x 8.

Barbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 134lbs x 12.
Set 3 - 134lbs x 12.

Dumbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 65lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 75lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 75lbs x 8.
Set 4 - 35lbs x 12.

Standing lateral raise:
Set 1 - 20lbs x 8.

Barbell curl:
Set 1 - 57lbs x 15.



I know todays workout didn't make sense and is too much. I was testing my lower back, to see if it had recovered.
Seems that my lower back is OK now and i was deadlifting reasonably heavy (for me) so all is well.

I plan to start my usual routine again properly on Monday the 19th of September. Also added an extra session just for calves.

Monday - Chest, triceps and lower back/hamstring .
Tuesday - Back and traps.
Wednesday - Calves.
Thursday - Shoulders and traps.
Friday - Quads and calves.
Saturday - Off.
Sunday - Grip and biceps.

Wednesdays and Sundays I will train at home as I have sufficient weights


I do train a lot becuase i enjoy it and offers more stimulus. I was overtraining when i injured my lowerback not becuase of frequency of lifting but as I was ego training.
From now on I must try and stop ego training and drop the weight and increase the reps. This way I can stay injury free.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 19, 2005)

NEW ROUTINE STARTED TODAY - GOING TO STICK WITH THIS ONE FOR 3 MONTHS AT LEAST!


changed my mind about the split body part routine and i have opted for this full body routine.


_Full body routine_

1 day on 1 day off

Monday (workout #1)- deadlift, bench press, front squat, and shrugs.
Tuesday - Off
Wednesday (workout #2) - Military press, squat, dips, wide chin-ups and calves.
Thursday - Off
Friday (workout #1) - Deadlift, bench press, front squat, and shrugs .
Saturday - off.
Sunday (workout #2) - military press, squat, dips, wide chin-ups, and calves.


and so on



Monday the 19th of September 2005

*Workout #1*


Deadlift:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 184lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 224lbs x 3.
Set 4 - 224lbs x 6.

Flat bench press:
Set 1 - 114lbs x 6.
Set 2 - 134lbs x 6.
Set 3 - 114lbs x 12.

*ATG* Front squat:
Set 1 - 44lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 94lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 94lbs x 8.

Barbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 134lbs x 12.
Set 3 - 134lbs x 12.

Dumbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 50lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 60lbs x 10.
Set 3 - 70lbs x 10.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 21, 2005)

Wednesday the 21st of September 2005

_Workout #2_

Military press:
Set 1 - 94lbs x 6.
Set 2 - 94lbs x 5.

ATG squats:
Set 1 - 44lbs x 10.
Set 2 - 134lbs x 10.
Set 3 - 184lbs x 8.
Set 4 - 184lbs x 8.

Bodyweight Dips:
Set 1 - 12.
Set 2 - 10.

Wide chin-ups:
Set 1 - 8.
Set 2 - 8.

dumbell Seated calve raise:
Set 1 - 35lbs x 20.
Set 2 - 45lbs x 15.

Standing calve raise:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 184lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 134lbs x 12.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

Friday the 23rd of September 2005

I went out and got drunk last night and didn't get any sleep at all so i am very tired today and unfortunatly i must skip my workout.
Todays workout (workout #1) will be done tommorow instead. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

Since i have finished both workouts i will now aim to get +1 rep AND/OR +2.5lbs in every exercise in the last set.
The fun begins


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 24, 2005)

Saturday the 24th of September 2005


Workout #1 

Deadlifts:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 184lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 234lbs x 8 (+10lbs PASS)

Flat bench press:
Set 1 - 114lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 134lbs x 6.
Set 3 - 119lbs x 8. (+5lbs PASS)

*ATG* Front squat:
Set 1 - 44lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 94lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 99lbs x 8. (+5lbs PASS and NEW PB)

Barbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 134lbs x 12.
Set 3 - 154lbs x 12. (+20lbs PASS)

Dumbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 55lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 65lbs x 12.
Set 3 - 75lbs x 10. (+5lbs PASS)


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 26, 2005)

Monday the 26th of September 2005

Workout #2

Military press:
Set 1 - 44lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 94lbs x 6.
Set 3 - 99lbs x 6. (+5lbs PASS).

*ATG* Squat:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 184lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 204lbs x 8. (+20lbs PASS).
Set 4 - 134lbs x 10.

Bodyweight Dips:
Set 1 - 10.
Set 2 - 10.
Set 3 - 10. (+1 set and +8 reps in total PASS).

Wide chin-ups:
Set 1 - 10.
Set 2 - 8.
Set 3 - 6. (+1 set and +8 reps in total PASS).

Dumbell seated calve raise:
Set 1 - 35lbs x 15.
Set 2 - 45lbs x 15.
Set 3 - 55lbs x 15. (+1 set and +10lbs PASS).

Standing calve raise:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 15.
Set 2 - 184lbs x 15.
Set 3 - 224lbs x 15. (+more reps and +40lbs PASS).



I had a awesome day at the gym today, felt stronger than usual for some reason.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 28, 2005)

Wednesday the 28th of September 2005

Workout #1

Deadlift:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 184lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 244lbs x 6. (+10lbs PASS)

Flat bench press:
Set 1 - 114lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 134lbs x 6.
Set 3 - 124lbs x 8 (+5lbs PASS)

*ATG* Front squat:
Set 1 - 44lbs x 8.
Set 2 - 94lbs x 8.
Set 3 - 104lbs x 8. (+5lbs PASS)

Barbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 134lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 134lbs x 12.
Set 3 - 159lbs x 10. (+5lbs PASS)

Dumbell shrugs:
Set 1 - 55lbs x 12.
Set 2 - 70lbs x 12.
Set 3 - 75lbs x 8. (+5lbs PASS)


----------



## MuscleM4n (Oct 3, 2005)

Friday the 30th of October 2005  

Workout #2 

Military press: 
Set 1 - 44lbs x 12. 
Set 2 - 94lbs x 6. 
Set 3 - 104lbs x 5 (+5lbs PASS). 

*ATG* Squat: 
Set 1 - 134lbs x 12. 
Set 2 - 184lbs x 8. 
Set 3 - 204lbs x 8. (+5lbs PASS). 
Set 4 - 134lbs x 10. 

Bodyweight Dips: 
Set 1 - 12. 
Set 2 - 10. 
Set 3 - 10. (+2 reps in total PASS). 

Wide chin-ups: 
Set 1 - 10. 
Set 2 - 8. 
Set 3 - 8. (+2 reps in total PASS). 

Dumbell seated calve raise: 
Set 1 - 35lbs x 15. 
Set 2 - 45lbs x 15. 
Set 3 - 55lbs x 20. (+5lbs PASS). 

Standing calve raise: 
Set 1 - 134lbs x 15. 
Set 2 - 184lbs x 12. 
Set 3 - 229lbs x 12. (+5lbs PASS).


----------



## MuscleM4n (Oct 3, 2005)

Just got back from a weekend at Bristol so I am tired today and will have to go to the gym tommorow.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Oct 3, 2005)

Sunday the 3rd of October 2005  

Workout #1 

Deadlift: 
Set 1 - 134lbs x 8. 
Set 2 - 184lbs x 8. 
Set 3 - 249lbs x 6. (+5lbs PASS) 

Flat bench press: 
Set 1 - 114lbs x 8. 
Set 2 - 134lbs x 6. 
Set 3 - 129lbs x 6. (+5lbs PASS) 

*ATG* Front squat: 
Set 1 - 44lbs x 10. 
Set 2 - 94lbs x 8. 
Set 3 - 109lbs x 10. (+5lbs and +2reps PASS) 

Barbell shrugs: 
Set 1 - 134lbs x 12. 
Set 2 - 134lbs x 12. 
Set 3 - 164lbs x 10. (+5lbs PASS) 

Dumbell shrugs: 
Set 1 - 55lbs x 12. 
Set 2 - 70lbs x 12. 
Set 3 - 80lbs x 8. (+5lbs PASS)


----------



## MuscleM4n (Oct 5, 2005)

Wednesday the 5th of October 2005

Workout #2 

Military press: 
Set 1 - 44lbs x 12. 
Set 2 - 94lbs x 6. 
Set 3 - 104lbs x 5 (+5lbs PASS). 

Squat: 
Set 1 - 134lbs x 12. - ATG 
Set 2 - 184lbs x 8. 
Set 3 - 224lbs x 8. (+15lbs PASS). 
Set 4 - 134lbs x 10. - ATG 

Bodyweight Dips: 
Set 1 - 12. 
Set 2 - 12. 
Set 3 - 10. (+2 reps in total PASS). 

Wide chin-ups: 
Set 1 - 12. 
Set 2 - 8. 
Set 3 - 7. (+1 rep in total PASS). 

Dumbell seated calve raise: 
Set 1 - 35lbs x 20. 
Set 2 - 45lbs x 15. 
Set 3 - 60lbs x 15. (+5lbs PASS). 

Standing calve raise: 
Set 1 - 134lbs x 15. 
Set 2 - 184lbs x 12. 
Set 3 - 234lbs x 12. (+5lbs PASS).


----------

